# Rehoming young male rattie near Metro Detroit, MI



## Breana' (May 13, 2012)

I hate to do this, but I have a very sweet boy who needs a new home! I just don't have the money to have him neutered, and I have a female. Curious, always ready to come out and look for a hand to investigate, and learned today that he loves to sit on shoulders and heads. I want him to have a better home than I'd be able to give him at the moment. I'd love to work something out if anyone is interested!


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

Where in Metro Detroit are you located? I currently have two females. They are older, but sweet. I'd keep them separate for sure. I know I can handle 3 rats, I have before. The third was a female and bullied these two, so I was forced to surrender her. It worked out fabulously though, as it turns out. She was unhappy with me, and now she's never been happier than she is with her new owner. He is a cutie, kinda reminds me of the late Adella. I'd like to know more about him though first.


----------



## Breana' (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for responding!

I'm in Taylor, near Dearborn, or Southgate if any of those places sound familiar to you. I unfortunately got him as a feeder from a petstore and he was very scared the first day, but I kept offering treats and by the second morning he'd come out every time I went near his cage. I've had him a little over a week and he seems to be very healthy. Clear eyes, ears, and nose, active, alert, and very soft. He's still a little nervous and it makes him go to the bathroom, but I know he has so much potential to be a great pet if someone is willing to work with him. He gets better and better every time I take him out, and he hasn't ever bitten or nipped! He really is such a sweet boy.


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

I know where Taylor is. How long can you keep him for? I'm in Clawson by Royal Oak and I don't drive. I gotta find someone to go with me and fund the drive. Is there anything you're concerned about? I know some people like to see living conditions, homes and other pets as well as meeting the person interested in adopting before letting go of the animal. And also, is there an adoption fee?


----------



## Breana' (May 13, 2012)

I messaged you.


----------

